# Cannot Copy/Delete File "File is corrupted or unreadable"



## Southy

I was just recently copying a few files over to another hard drive that I have that I use for storage, and for some reason why I was copying these files, the hard drive cut out or something and the transfers stopped.

Thats fine and all so I unplugged the hard drive, replugged it back in and started over... The files that were currently transfering when it crapped out where already there on the new hard drive even though it cut out, I figured they would be corrupted so I started a new transfer to copy over top of the originals and it wouldnt let me.

It now says: 
Cannot Copy *filename here*: The file or directory is corrupted or unreadable.

I thought okay I just delete the files, when I tried that it wouldnt let me and it gave me this error message:

Cannot Delete *filename here*: The file or directory is corrupted or unreadable.

I have tried using shift delete, I have tried unplugging and replugging the hard drive in again, restarting the computer and nothin seems to work.

I just want to know if somehow I can delete these files so they arent there anymore and arent taking up what could be useful space. I know I could clean off and reformat the hard drive but I want to avoid doing that if at all possible, any help is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## TonyBAMF

Do a scandisk.


----------



## Cromewell

Yeah sounds like they are on bad sectors


----------



## Southy

TonyBAMF said:
			
		

> Do a scandisk.



I am running XP, I didnt know that you could do a scandisk in XP.... how would I go about doing that?



			
				Cromewell said:
			
		

> Yeah sounds like they are on bad sectors


That sounds about right, any ideas on how I can fix it?


----------



## narafa

To make a scan disk on the XP follow the steps:

1. Right click the partition you want to scandisk
2. Click Properties
3. Click the tools tab
4. Click check now in the error Checking
5. Scedule the scandisk
6. Re-start your computer


----------



## Southy

narafa said:
			
		

> To make a scan disk on the XP follow the steps:
> 
> 1. Right click the partition you want to scandisk
> 2. Click Properties
> 3. Click the tools tab
> 4. Click check now in the error Checking
> 5. Scedule the scandisk
> 6. Re-start your computer



That did the job, worked great... thanks!


----------

